# Goldorfe will Lachs sein :-)



## Madduck (13. Apr. 2009)

moin

na da hab ich eben nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich auf der Bank an meinem Teich saß.
Plötzlich ein Geräusch als wenn sich ein Begrenzungsstein auf den Weg nach unten macht - aber nee, beim genaueren Hinschauen sah ich eine __ Goldorfe die den Sprung auf den Bachlauf geschafft hatte. Die wollt doch glatt noch weiter - hat sich dann aber doch umentschieden und ist zurück. War das Lachskostüm doch wohl zu eng...


----------



## Lilongwe (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe will Lachs sein *

Ich habe auch schon bemerkt, dass sie manchmal ziemlich sprungfertig sind, besonders wenn sich Essbares auf der Oberfläche befindet. Aber aus dem Wasser raus haben sie es bisher nicht geschafft. 
Hast du bzw. der Fisch aber Glück gehabt.
Vielleicht hat das Geplätscher des Bachs den Fisch angelockt? Meine reagieren auf sowas immer mit neugierigem anschwimmen. (Natürlich nur wenn niemand mehr direkt am Teichrand steht.)

Bis Dann,

Michael


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe will Lachs sein *

Hi,

es kann natürlich auch sein das in deinem Bachlauf Bachflohkrebse sind.

Wenn die dann so nach und nach in den Teich gespült werden, woll'n die Fische meistens mehr davon. 

Das gleiche hab ich ab und an auch schon bei meinen Koi beobachtet.


----------



## Madduck (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe will Lachs sein *

echt verrückt - habs heute noch 3 x beobachten können. Damit Nachts nix passiert hab ich kurzerhand ne "Sprungsperre" gebastelt die zur anderen Richtung den Fisch wieder durchlässt falls er diese auch "geschickt" umgeht...







wenn da jetzt noch das Steingewächs drüber wächst, dann isses auch fast nicht mehr zu erkennen


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Goldorfe will Lachs sein *

Hallo Matthes,

das kenn ich auch von anderen Fischen. __ Moderlieschen z.B. halten sich auch gerne für kleine Lachse. Da gibt es ein paar Berichte hier im Forum. Und auch Elritzen mögen das wohl ganz gerne.

PS: Und dann hab ich Deinen Threat noch zu den Fischen verschoben, gell..l


----------

